# Prepping for the Maggie



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

9/18/06 it should be here arty:

Just wanted to show the progress of my Maggie install. I've decided to go ahead and take the front bumper and intake manifold off today. I was a little worried about breaking the locking tabs that hold the bumper on right under the headlights but the bumper came off with little effort. WHEW! 

Tomorrow I will expose the wires that I have to cut and splice and cut a hole in the splash shield which allows the intercooler coolant hoses to reach the heat exchanger. Since the bumper is out of the way, I will go ahead and remove the bugs and debris from the radiator and A/C condenser. Below are a few pictures I took.

Enjoy!


----------



## blownchevy (Sep 3, 2006)

looks like you got a nice jump start on it! If I can make a few suggestions to expedite the PCM:

1) there will be a S/O # written on the box in black marker, place that with your vin# on the PCM with a marks alot marker. (trust me, no hold ups trying to figure out who it belongs too)

2) as soon as your S/C system gets there on monday, pull the PCM shipment box out and ship it UPS GROUND, if you are in SoCal the PCM will get there next day 90% chance . If oyu ship it with the 2 day lable included it will take two days.

3) Make sure you include your return address info in the box you ship it with.


If you do those three things it SHOULD take a one day turn around and be back to you on Wend.


Let me know if you have any questions or need some tech help with the install.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

blownchevy said:


> looks like you got a nice jump start on it! If I can make a few suggestions to expedite the PCM:
> 
> 1) there will be a S/O # written on the box in black marker, place that with your vin# on the PCM with a marks alot marker. (trust me, no hold ups trying to figure out who it belongs too)
> 
> ...


I appreciate the pointers. I will definitely pm you if I have any problems. Thanks for the help :cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

would you like to install mine if i fly you down to Phenix city alabama? :willy: :seeya:


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> would you like to install mine if i fly you down to Phenix city alabama? :willy: :seeya:


Sure!! But first let me finish mine. It is really a simple install. The instructions are well written by Magnuson. If you have minimum mechanical skills and tools you won't have a problem doing this yourself. All I've used to get to this point are 8 and 13 mm sockets, #2 Philips screwdriver, flat screwdriver, fuel line removal tool and a pair of pliers because I couldn't squeeze the EVAP hose connector hard enough to remove it by hand. So it doesn't take much to do this.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

will a maggie work with a head cam pack?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> will a maggie work with a head cam pack?


YES!


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I've got an idea! How about you box that sucka up and ship it to me!


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> would you like to install mine if i fly you down to Phenix city alabama? :willy: :seeya:


I'll bring the beer!


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

looking good so far...and remember IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS DONT BE AFRAID TO ASK BLOWN CHEVY HE IS A STAND UP ONE OF A KIND GUY:cheers :cheers 

and good luck with the install


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

tha joker said:


> looking good so far...and remember IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS DONT BE AFRAID TO ASK BLOWN CHEVY HE IS A STAND UP ONE OF A KIND GUY:cheers :cheers
> 
> and good luck with the install



Trust me, I'm not afraid or too proud to ask for help when I need it. So far I've heard nothing but good things about blown chevy. Well except for what J.E.T. had to say about him. The install is going well so far. Hopefully by this Friday I'll be putting the last bolt back on the ride and possibly getting it tuned on Saturday.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Trust me, I'm not afraid or too proud to ask for help when I need it. So far I've heard nothing but good things about blown chevy. Well except for what J.E.T. had to say about him. The install is going well so far. Hopefully by this Friday I'll be putting the last bolt back on the ride and possibly getting it tuned on Saturday.


good to here you got your b-day present. my b-day is soon you can send me mine.:rofl: good luck with the install, look forward to here how it went and how she go's:cheers put the springs in with out the bags to see if that would do it, ( nope) did help a bit. 45min to do, not to bad.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

burnz said:


> good to here you got your b-day present. my b-day is soon you can send me mine.:rofl: good luck with the install, look forward to here how it went and how she go's:cheers put the springs in with out the bags to see if that would do it, ( nope) did help a bit. 45min to do, not to bad.


Well it's not here yet. I just checked the tracking on UPS and it is on schedule to be delivered tomorrow. If it comes early in the day I think I can be finished with the install by late evening. I've done all the prepping that I can do until I get it. I think that most of the time involved now will be dedicated to soldering and heat shrinking all the wiring. I'm not going to use the crimp connectors. 

Although the instructions are pretty good, I still found some flaws. Nothing serious, just the wrong size wrench listed, number of bolts to remove, etc. I will post all of that when I'm complete. Hopefully it will help someone out if they decide to do this too. Also I will send the errors to Magnuson.

In the last few days I've found a few problems on the ride. One of the locking clips on one of the fuel injectors was missing. When I removed the battery, the battery tray was corroded because the battery was leaking for who know how long. So I neutralized the acid with a baking soda solution, primered and repainted the tray. I'm replacing the battery with a Optima Yellow Top anyway. Also when I installed the JBA mid pipes on Friday, one of the O2 sensors was installed with no anti-seize lubricant on it. Luckily I didn't screw the threads up too bad. Other than that everything else is going well.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Well it's not here yet. I just checked the tracking on UPS and it is on schedule to be delivered tomorrow. If it comes early in the day I think I can be finished with the install by late evening. I've done all the prepping .


so you just down loaded the insructions off the site.:cool I went through them to, didn't look to hard. have fun, don't forget to take lots of pics. switched the springs over forgot to take a before pic of the hight, the after was 1 1/2" higher. good to hear it's going easy for you. that anti-seize is good sh** I put that on alot of stuff, messy but good, was turned on to that when I worked at this hydraulic place back in 94. we put that on all most every thing.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

just wondering how the install is going.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

burnz said:


> just wondering how the install is going.


Almost finished. Here's a brief rundown of how I got to where I am. Monday the s/c came but all the hardware didn't. The boxes got separated at the UPS building here in town. So unfortunately I wasn't able to send the computer in on Monday with hopes of getting it back by Friday. It look like I won't get it back until Monday or Tuesday. Wednesday I discovered that the s/c to head bolts weren't shipped so I did as much as I could that didn't require mounting accessories/hardware on the s/c. I didn't want to cover the holes where the bolts go. Today the bolts came in. So other than getting the computer back, cutting all the wire ties, filling the intercooler/heat exchanger system with coolant/water and double checking everything, I am about 97% complete. 

I will probably get it tuned next Friday or Saturday.

Here are a few pictures as it is now. Enjoy!


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

looking good, how much sleep are you getting knowing that your that close. it's going to be a long weekend :lol:


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

The ECU came back from Magnuson yesterday. Plugged it in and the engine fired up with no problems. No leaks. no misfires, no trouble codes, no nothing. I gave it a quick drive around my condo complex without the bumper on just to make sure that there weren't any leaks from the heat exchanger, circulating pump or hoses. Mainly because I didn't want to deal with having to take that bumper off again for a little leak. Anyway, all I can say is the power is incredible. I scared the crap out of 2 of my female co-workers today at lunch. One of them chose not to ride back to work with me. She rode back in a 2001 Dodge Intrepid  . What a wuss! Anyway. Even when accelerating with light throttle it still pulls harder than you'd expect. Also, I was wondering if my gas mileage would take a dip with the Maggie. So this morning I reset my gauge (avg. mpg) and I got the same mpg as I always have (24 mpg) on my commute in to work.

This Friday, I have an appointment for a dyno tune just to make sure that everything is okay. I'm sure Magnuson tuned the ECU pretty good. But I'm just not sure if their tune was more of a basic/safe tune instead of a tune for maximum power. The dyno tune is the only way to know for certain. With the Maggie I have the LPE CAI, JBA ceramic coated shorty headers, JBA mid pipes with high flow cats and the MagnFlow catback system with x-pipe. The last tune I had before the Maggie and the mid pipes put me at 365/363 at the wheels. I'm guessing I will be between 470-490 rwhp and around 420-450 rwtq. I guess it depends on how aggressive the tune is. As soon as I know, I'll post it. So until then... stay tuned. No pun intended :lol: .

All in all I have to say that this install was pretty easy. It took me about 15 hours (around 5 days total as time permitted) from start to finish. But as you can see from the last pictures I posted it came out very nice. A good portion of the time actually came from me cutting, soldering and heat shrinking all the new electrical connections. That took a couple of hours by itself. There was no way in hell I was going to use those cheat a$$ butt-splices that they sent with the kit. Also using all the wire loom and tie straps consumed some time as well. But hey, the outcome was great. I will post more pics after the tune. So if anyone need help with an install, please don't hesitate to ask questions.

6


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

sweet so happy for ya..with the tune you should pick up a few of each....glad to see you like it....


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

kick *ss goog to here all is well. pretty funny about that girl, when you scare the shi* out of some one with the power of your car. thats when you know your car is fast.:lol: :cheers arty: have fun with it. watch out for the cops.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Cool, glad to see you got it done! You gotta let us know how the dyno tune turns out and provide #'s .

Burnz- it lives again :cool .
Joe


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Awsome job! I was wondering about how much body had to be cut, driled etc. What about plastic? What is your opinion of kit fit and finish? Finaly how loud is the BLOWER in car?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Holden said:


> Awsome job! I was wondering about how much body had to be cut, driled etc. What about plastic? What is your opinion of kit fit and finish? Finaly how loud is the BLOWER in car?


I had to trim the hood insulator right above the air intake tube and just above the supercharger pulley. Other than cutting and extending wires no other modifications to the car were necessary.

The blower is pretty loud when you step on it. If you keep the rpms under 3K it really isn't that loud. But the blower combined with the full exhaust (JBA and MagnaFlow) has a deep, mellow muscle car sound. It definitely sounds better than stock. Most have said that the car sounds sick as hell. I guess that's a good thing.

Here's the thread of the final results.
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=10023


----------

